# Making a 32 page magazine. [Contribution required]



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

I have this *project* in which I'm supposed to be making a couple of four page newspapers and a magazine. The newspapers I am not worried about, but the magazine concerns me as I can't decide on a particular theme.

So I came up with this idea today. I'm planning to make a bloggers mag, in which the best of various blogs will be published. Now I have a page limit of 32 which I gotta fill. Of this I can have 40% ads (trying to have as less as possible).

Here is the part where I need help. First, please tell me whether you like the idea of a bloggers mag. If not, then please suggest an alternate theme. Please don't suggest the usual travel, tech, fashion, music, movies, celebs, etc. The evaluation is not based on the content, but majorly the layout. Secondly, if bloggers here are willing to allow me to publish (with full attribution ofcourse), I need to know.

As usual, all feedback welcome.


----------



## eggman (Sep 9, 2009)

I thing the idea is good!! It's different and yet interesting!!! Try to have different genre of bloggers...that'll be interesting!!

Or you can fill the magazines with Swears of South Park!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2009)

I want to try that sure! But SP swears won't earn me accolades IMO. 

I'll definitely try diff genre of bloggers! Thanks for your reply. You want to contribute something to my mag?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it gonna be an actual hardcopy mag or an e-mag?


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I have to make the soft copy. If needed, then its not difficult to get it printed is it? Size: A4.


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 10, 2009)

Magzine is fer teh nubs 

But ai cn gve about Apple articles. Plz coontacr me..


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2009)

full attribution for content is a bit unnerving IMO


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> Magzine is fer teh nubs
> But ai cn gve about Apple articles. Plz coontacr me..


For noobs or not, I need to make it. I'm interested if you have written the articles, else even I can google up some delicious curry.




thewisecrab said:


> full attribution for content is a bit unnerving IMO


I didn't quite catch ya there mate. Btw can I use your blog content? I'll attribute it to thewisecrab or your real name... Clear isn't it? Anyway, this is a project and totally non-commercial, so don't worry I won't be making money out of your hard work.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2009)

^^
About my content, I'll have to think about it. 

To catch more bloggers however, check out the "Bloggers Corner"


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 12, 2009)

If you can add my site url, you can take my windows 7 tutorials.
*www.9zap.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=98


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

^Sorry bro... Technology section is already full. Thanks for the contribution anyway. Maybe I'll add a bloggers to watch column and I'll put u in there. How's that?

UPDATE: Finished Technology section. Linux FTW!!! Thanks a_rahim! Also, Music section. Thanks thewisecrab!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

No probs 

TBH, I dont have much time to spend on my blog, so not many updates there.

Just curious, what artivles are you looking to use from my blog?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

what sections are left?


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

@ thewisecrab Of reality shows, social networking is a paradox, OMG run for your life and maybe the of goals and money. Can' useall of course, but provided you permit, will pick up a couple. 

@ desiibond Sports, Hardware, Travel, Photography, Comics. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Okay, my friend just emailed the comics to me, plus xkcd rocks, so... gone!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Add: He has a travel blog, so that gone too!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

is that computer hardware or what kind of hardware is it?


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

^Yup computer hardware. desii, you know the sections that are gone, other than them all articles will be considered and taken if good enough.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah you can use my content provided you link it to aderivativelife.com and mention my ID


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^Thanks a lot. 

Just so you know, the format is:

HEADLINE

BYLINE (thewisecrab blogs about blah....blah....) [Or should I make it K.K???]

Content

Link (at the end of the post).

Thanks once again.

Update: around 7 pages done.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 13, 2009)

heh.tu toh baddo slow che :d


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/3662/metallicavsmegadethcopy.th.jpg

How's this as a full page pic for Metallica vs Megadeth article?


----------



## toofan (Sep 13, 2009)

Tecalomaniac you are a good photographer.

But if you wish/need you can print my images there. My image of rose is a perfect example of blurr effect. You can also contact Cool_G5 and pimpom for there articles/images.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Techy - wat about the article abt the sports ! completed ?


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^Thank you... All I needed was your permission for the photography section. Won't be using anything until I get permission from various people.

I'll take a lot of your photographs as I admire your eye for nature.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> Techy - wat about the article abt the sports ! completed ?



Nope. You written anything?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya i already have some sports article based on the CRICKET,SOCCER but i think thats not enough , which sports article u need , i ll finish it up with in 2 days then i ll send it to u 
Latest news u need ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Any sports will do. Better if non-cricket. man, I can take an article on recent news (upto 1.5 months old). If you can gimme two articles of 500 words each, I can dedicate an entire page to you.  hehe!

Also, specify the name you wish to be known in my mag as(u may pm if you dont wanna disclose here) and the website where i should link it to. I can even link it to ur TDF member URL.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

show the link !!


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> show the link !!


Deal! Send in the articles... PMing u my email ID.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah..how many articles will you be using from my blog? Just curious 

For Football:
The Republic Of Mancunia (By Scott The Red)
TheChelseaBlog (By Danielle)
TheOffSide.com


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Off to make the mag now. Will let u knw after I put in your articles.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Soccer includes many articles weekly


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 13, 2009)

@Techalomaniac - You can take articles on Photography from my site i.e. www.gauravlive.com

I also post on Linux at www.linux.gauravlive.com

But please put a link back to my site in your magazine.
All the best


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Cool G5! Sure I'll link it to your site.


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

To ALL: Ive modified your works a bit to suit the norms of my project. By this I mean, Ive edited the swearwords(if any) and replaced them with more civil ones. Please understand my plight as I can't afford to lose marks over silly words. Thanks for being supportive.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 14, 2009)

^^
Could you upload the end result for us to see (if possible)?


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, please upload the final work here for all of us to have a look.


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll upload try to, but its in qxp format and I can only export to PDF. Lets see, I'll have to find a way to convert PDF to jpeg. Just lemme get done with the content and then I'll post it here sure!

UPDATE: 22 pages done.

Also, there is a page with the name and pic/avatar of all contributors. So, please drop in a line as to what pic/name u want to be present in the mag.


----------



## toofan (Sep 15, 2009)

toofan will work fine if something mine is included.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2009)

@Techalomaniac - I have sent you a PM. Check your inbox.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 15, 2009)

Techano: Why should you convert PDFs to JPEG? Whats the point? The Magazine in pdf format will serve the purpose.

As for my Articles, they are NOT written by me, so give the Author's name and not mine.


----------



## Krow (Sep 15, 2009)

toofan said:


> toofan will work fine if something mine is included.


Done. All your pics are now watermarked with a "TOOFAN". 



Cool G5 said:


> @Techalomaniac - I have sent you a PM. Check your inbox.


Replied, now chk your inbox. 



a_rahim said:


> Techano: Why should you convert PDFs to JPEG? Whats the point? The Magazine in pdf format will serve the purpose.


It's *Techalo*maniac. But u can call me maniac too. Pls dont misspell my name as I'm already having something of a hard time accepting that LFC_fan actually called me Krazzy by mistake in IRC! 
Erm... Rahim, I really do not see the point in uploading the PDF anywhere as it is 180MB and I'm only done with 27 pages!



a_rahim said:


> As for my Articles, they are NOT written by me, so give the Author's name and not mine.


I have attributed them to the respective people. I was mentioning a CONTRIBUTORS page in which I'm gonna put names and avatars of people who helped me with this mag. Hence you come in the game.


----------



## toofan (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks dear.


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 17, 2009)

u didn lemme contribute


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2009)

^Ah well, I'm sorry but the support was so great that all the pages got filled with wierd stuff from the cosmos like the Arctic Intensity Nano "niaaaaa" Laser Photon charged Nanobots.


Okay so UPDATE!!!

Finishd mag and printed and I must say that I was pleased with my efforts!

I need some opinions here.. Should I use Rapidshare and upload the 380MB PDF or should I make PDF's of 2-3 pages and upload? Before that, do you guys want to view the magazine? Can I embed the PDF to my blogger blog? How?


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Finishd mag and printed and I must say that I was pleased with my efforts!
> 
> I need some opinions here.. Should I use Rapidshare and upload the 380MB PDF or should I make PDF's of 2-3 pages and upload? Before that, do you guys want to view the magazine? Can I embed the PDF to my blogger blog? How?



Congrats on the achievement 

Well it rests completely as to whether split or upload as a whole. I'm ok downloading the entire guide as I want to read all the articles & keep it for my reference. If you split it in parts then too its fine with me but then I would need to rejoin it.

Regarding embedding PDF, *this* should help. You could post a link in your blogger blog from scribd. I think you better not get into this hassle as your magazine is quite large & again you will be wasting bandwidth as I don't think many prefer to read online. Offering PDf for download by uploading it on Rapidshare or 4shared is a good idea IMO.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

^thanks mate! Okay, so first of all thank you linux! Right-click and compress to zip and the file is 119MB from 410.2MB original!!!

Rapidshare it is then... Upload begins in 15minutes...!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 18, 2009)

^Waiting for the food


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2009)

@Techalomaniac (a.k.a. KrazZy  )
bzip is better 

Anyway waiting for the PDF


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's the RS Link (121MB). Someone please test it and let me know if it is working. Thanks. Sleeping now. Hard day's Night (Sleeping like a log!).. 

Once again Thank You all of you for support and contribution. TDF is not dead. We are keeping it alive.  This thread has had 400+ views and 40+ replies and hence no deadedness... 


```
*rapidshare.com/files/281458348/Blogger_s_Park_Magazine_.zip
```
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Advice: RS is a big PITA for free downloaders, so please use RS Downloader or some other automated download bot.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Anybody Downloaded yet? Please pass on the feedback. I would appreciate it. I am not a professional and this is my first effort so please do not expect any genius mag..


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2009)

I had downloaded the magazine. Its a 10 min download. and will post the comments after reading it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just downloaded & flipped through. Good work Techalomaniac, I'm impressed 
All articles seems really good & I would be reading the magazine today in the afternoon. Will be passing on to my friends too. Will supply more feedback once I am done reading.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure... After I receive some feedback, I'll share the only two things that I regret not having done in the mag. 

Thanks for taking the time to download (and also to read pretty soon  ).


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2009)

First I would like to point out the things I liked,

1) The magazine is good in PDF format. I wonder how good would it be in the printed format. Doesn't look too bad for a first timer.

2) I loved the "Anti-Swear Campaign" article. The article by wisecrab on reality shows was very true. I agree completely on it. Linux is terrible is also another impressive article. It was written by the author in really unique way. Megha Swamy also impressed me with her article "Ouch ! I'm a woman !". I found all her points acceptable & her example of Priyanka Chopra was spot on.

3) Ad's were managed properly & didn't hinder the smooth flow of reading nirvana. Thumbs Up 


Now the things which I didn't like about the magazine. Not that bad just a few shortcomings,

1) The page numbers should have been mentioned at the bottom of the page instead on top.

2) There was no index of contributors with their pics. Had it been implemented it would have been much more visually pleasing.

3) You didn't correct any typos or glitches in the articles which we failed to rectify during posting. It would have been good had you corrected them.


I haven't read the other long articles like the beauty of north east India & the post-election one, so will reserve my comments on them.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Please pointout all the typos that you can find. I shall rectify them asap. I read all the posts before putting them in the mag. But some typos I have missed it seems. 

I wanted to make the index too. Both the contributors and the content, but the timeframe given was a bit too hectic for that.  Anyway, I still have mentioned all the contributors names in page 3. 

I thought of putting them on the bottom of thepage, but then again, I added them at the last moment and then it slipped my mind. 

Read on and keep reporting. I am still willing to improve the mag and i'll post a much more finished copy later (after my exams).

Thanks you for reading Cool G5! I appreciate the feedback a lot. Mine was the only mag to feature so few ads and also the only one to have majority ads made by fellow students (the subway and the BEEP! ads). The only net taken ad was the last page. The post election one was a trip which I and my friend had undertaken and I published his travelogue. The pics are mine.


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2009)

I loved the content of the Magazine. Yes the First Article on Music is not to my interest but some of them are really impressive. You selected goodies in your Mag.

The photography section is also very wonderful. yes there are typos I too come across them but "Chalta Hai yaar". Nothing can be perfect.

Quality is very high. Layout impressive. Good work and thanks for including our contributions.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 18, 2009)

Will be downloading in a few days at the most...

You included the entire Megadeth vs Metallica ? (minus the swears and *you know what*)


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

toofan said:


> I loved the content of the Magazine. Yes the First Article on Music is not to my interest but some of them are really impressive. You selected goodies in your Mag.
> The photography section is also very wonderful. yes there are typos I too come across them but "Chalta Hai yaar". Nothing can be perfect.
> Quality is very high. Layout impressive. Good work and thanks for including our contributions.


The thanks are for you guys for providing such high-quality content. Would have been bad if I dint have proper layouts for the contents.  Thanks for reading through the mag. 



thewisecrab said:


> Will be downloading in a few days at the most...
> You included the entire Megadeth vs Metallica ? (minus the swears and *you know what*)


Yup, imagine the PITA of sifting through 3700+ words and finding nedles in the haystack.  I even photoshopped a page for the article lead.


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

Good news... File got compressed even more, so here is the new link... Thanks *a_rahim*


```
*rapidshare.com/files/281911687/Bloggers_Park_7z.7z
```

Now 78 MB!!!


----------

